# ADCOM GFA 4302 CAR AUDIO AMP RARE OLD SCHOOL NEAR MINT



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

ADCOM GFA 4302 CAR AUDIO AMP RARE OLD SCHOOL NEAR MINT - eBay (item 160430306397 end time May-09-10 10:24:18 PDT)


Seems like a great deal for collectors in original box..


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow! That's a sweet deal!


----------

